
Facebook bans health and conspiracy site Natural News - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/06/natural-news-hawker-of-vitamins-and-far-right-conspiracies-banned-from-facebook/
======
aurizon
Good move, sites like that kill and injure thousand of people every year and
they also rob them by sales of worthless meds with zero active ingredients

~~~
gr678
It will never cease to astonish me this lately-fashionable propensity to
praise the censorship of information that you do not like.

Do you have any information to back up your assertion that "sites like that
kill and injure thousand of people every year"? Or did you just fabricate the
claim out of nothing because you wanted to contribute a hyperbolic verse in
support of righthink?

~~~
BubRoss
This isn't censorship and it isn't information. Information is something that
is true. These are lies that hurt people that a public company doesn't want to
broadcast.

~~~
aurizon
+1 Yes, like cockroaches - they hide from the light.

